# Need help with axillary excision (CPT code????)



## Libest (Oct 24, 2014)

Procedure: Excision of 3.5 cm left axillary cyst with layered closure.

"A 4 cm incision was made over the site after anesthetizing the site. I carried the excision down to the subcutaneous tissue and remove the cystic nodule. It is probable sebaceous cyst. It was totally removed and sent for pathology. Wound was closed in layers"

Which CPT code applies?

Thanks!


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Oct 25, 2014)

Look at 11404


----------



## mamarchant (Oct 26, 2014)

*Excision of cyst*

11404 and don't forget the layered closure code as well, 12032.  Append modifier 51 to the lesser code.


----------



## Libest (Oct 27, 2014)

*Excision of Axillary cyst*

Thanks! your comments have been very helpful!


----------



## Amy Pritchett (Oct 28, 2014)

Code 11404: Excision, benign lesion including margins, except skin tag, trunk, arms, or legs: excised diameter 3.1-4.0 cm. Also, do not forget the 12032: Repair intermediate, wounds of scalp, axillae, trunk and/or extremities 2.6cm-7.5cm. 

You may code both together since the physician documented in the Operative Report that the closure was layered.

Hope this helps


----------

